# Jett's little brother!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Someone thought that we needed another little boy to help even things out for Jett's sake. I don't know if it was Tammy, Emma or Benny who thought that, but my bet is on Benny. :wub:

So without further delay, we would like to introduce 'Little Benny' to our family! He has a special place of honor at the store.










The introductions went extremely well! :thumbsup: Tammy, Benny and Emma did an awesome job in making sure this little guy's transition into his new family was as smooth as could be. He was completely house trained already!

Callie sweetheart, can you please pose nicely like your big brother Jett and Little Benny?










Ummm...Little Benny's not a toy Callie. Please put him down and pose with the boys.










Callie, please put Little Benny back. 










Besides, he's really supposed to be a buddy for Jett.











Well you don't have to throw a temper tantrum. Just one quick pic Callie...please?











Now that wasn't so bad was it? Thank you!










We all want to thank Tammy, Benny, and Emma for this wonderful new addition to our family! What a wonderful surprise! We'll take really good care of Little Benny ... or as we like to call him LB. We're also paying homage to LBB. :tender: Zoe really wants to especially thank you that this newest addition to our family does not seem to pester her one little bit!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL- you gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh the captions are too funny! LOL

It was so nice of Benny & Emma to potty train LB before sending him to his new home. Poor Callie was hoping it was a fun new toy, but instead Jett got a spectacular little googly-eyed buddy!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to Little Benny!!! I think his special spot at the store is just perfect and I love your cute little sitting area!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love your pictures......your babies are beautiful.......love the last picture of them on the sofa.....and you can send that sofa to me, love it!!! They love the little Benny Malt, don't they??? Great pics Crystal........thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love your pictures......your babies are beautiful.......love the last picture of them on the sofa.....and you can send that sofa to me, love it!!! They love the little Benny Malt, don't they??? Great pics Crystal........thanks for sharing!!!!


I took those pics at the store that is in the same building as I am. Sadly, they too have gone out of business and are now closed. This is the 2nd store that has now occupied that space and has not made it.  I don't know what they are planning on doing with their inventory that has not sold. They have several lovely wicker furniture sets that have not sold. Want to take a drive up to Indiana? I'll have them hold it for you! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

For a second I really believed you..lol. I see this one is really cute too, easy to groom and has a great temperment even when sister tries to eat him. What a nice gift!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a cute lil brother for Jett! What I really got a kick out of is that while Callie is doing her thing with LB, Jett hasn't moved one inch - I don't think he even blinked - he's such a professional! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little cutie Little Benny is.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

sophie said:


> What a cute lil brother for Jett! What I really got a kick out of is that while Callie is doing her thing with LB, Jett hasn't moved one inch - I don't think he even blinked - he's such a professional! :wub:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I wondered it anyone would notice my 'still as a statue' little man!

Can I first just say that all those shots were taken within seconds of each other. But you can certainly tell that my Jett is an extremely food motivated little guy and G'ma was standing behind me with a bag of treats. You can tell by where he's looking, exactly where that bag of treats is! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Jett looks the same in all photos! How do you get him to pose as if nothing is going on around him. The pictures was so cute!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those pictures were too cute! We have some of the sweetest members here on SM!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Benny found a forever home...Love the pictures...You
always make me laugh. Thanks


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Too much cuteness altogether :wub: :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I was also laughing at how Jett just stayed there in the same pose while his crazy little sister was doing all that other stuff!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, those pictures are just too cute. I kept looking at them over and over because I for sure that you had photo shopped Jett in because it looked like the exact pose in each! lol


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I wondered it anyone would notice my 'still as a statue' little man!
> 
> Can I first just say that all those shots were taken within seconds of each other. But you can certainly tell that my Jett is an extremely food motivated little guy and G'ma was standing behind me with a bag of treats. You can tell by where he's looking, exactly where that bag of treats is! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


ROFLMAO! I was wondering about that! I kept running the pics up and down watching to see if Jett had moved at all, and finally noticed in the last pic his head is looking a little bit further up. A bag of goodies explains everything about his riveted expression! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Boy Jett is a real pro at modeling! Can't believe how still he was!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mamapajamas said:


> ROFLMAO! I was wondering about that! I kept running the pics up and down watching to see if Jett had moved at all, and finally noticed in the last pic his head is looking a little bit further up. A bag of goodies explains everything about his riveted expression! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


 
I did the same thing:HistericalSmiley: ....CSI SM :thumbsup:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ok, just seeing the title of your post, I thought no she didn't, did she? I mean no way, she didn't really do it, did she? How much earlier will she have to get up now? I'm so relieved that Jett's new little brother will not need weekly grooming. But you know, there probably is too much estrogen going on in Jett's life. How much can you expect that little man to handle? Toto said that he'll swing by in his sports car and take Jett out for some male bonding, maybe teach him a few new tricks lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Callie's got a new boyfriend:chili: lol what adorable pictures Crystal. I'm thinking Jett and Callie are looking alot alike:wub: they both have the most beautiful eyes.
Zoe you now have a new best bud, little Benny is adorable, he couldn't have found a better home.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Crystal, your little Jett makes me want a male malt now! So well behaved. Callie is beautiful too as is your Zoe!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these pictures! Crystal, how are you keeping up with Callie? I can tell by the pictures that little girl is full of herself. She needs to meet Emy, they'd have a time! Jett is such a good little man sitting there trying to pose with his new brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl: Okay Crystal. Now I know Jett's not real.:eusa_hand: He's an adorable stuffed animal that you've tricked us into thinking is a real fluff.:w00t: Nope there he sat "tolerating" his new little sister. You can't tell me any amount of treats would make him look that cute. I'm not buyin'. :wacko1: Although if you're selling those Jett dolls in your store, I'll take two. :wub::wub:
Just love these LB's from Tammy. Tyler doesn't quite no what to make of it either. BTW love that little bow display in your store too.:thumbsup:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Ya got me!!!!!! Very cute!!!!! Now you better be careful she doesn't chew his eyeballs off or you'll have to ship it to Deb LOL! :w00t: *apologies LBB, that was probably not politically correct *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Crystal, how sweet of Tammy. And OMG the pictures of your two are to die for. So precious!!!! They sure are a dynamic duo. So sweet!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, love how Jett didn't budge one bit. That pic with Calli'e temper tantrum is hysterical. What a cute littel addition to your family


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal... this is so cute, I love your wit and look...Callie's topknot and chicken legs are growing!!! LOL. Just too cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on the new addition to the family!! LB is so cute!!:wub:
love the pics!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pictures & captions of Jett & Callie. They are so adorable,I think they even look a bit alike.What little sweethearts they are.:wub::wub: Funny about Jett sitting so still & staring at the bag of treats. That happens when I try to take pictures of Boo & Hannah. She sits perfectly still,never taking her eyes off the treats while Boo is constantly moving & trying to grab the treats from me. The result is a wild eyed Boo & his sister the statue. lol


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Simply adorable! Glad you explained Jett's sitting so still...I was wondering how you managed that!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats to your new family member, Crystal! Wow, little Benny is so adorable and I love, love the photos of Jett and little Callie girl, as ever!

The sofa is absolutely beautiful, the colours are so nice! Perfect place for a photo session! :thumbsup:

If there's still one to sell, please keep it for me, may be we come over to Indiana, :HistericalSmiley:!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep it was all BENNY. He wanted to make sure Jett had a new boy buddy! Now you really can sing "Benny and the Jett!" 

LOVED these pics Crystal. Jett is hysterical with his seriousness. And that little Callie, what a firecracker. The store looks great and I think your little Benny will make the perfect watchdog. 

Love ya chica xoxo


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I wondered it anyone would notice my 'still as a statue' little man!
> 
> Can I first just say that all those shots were taken within seconds of each other. But you can certainly tell that my Jett is an extremely food motivated little guy and G'ma was standing behind me with a bag of treats. You can tell by where he's looking, exactly where that bag of treats is! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


I wondered how you got Jett with that INTENSE stare. :thumbsup: Too cute!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

That was too cute!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mamapajamas said:


> ROFLMAO! I was wondering about that! I kept running the pics up and down watching to see if Jett had moved at all, and finally noticed in the last pic his head is looking a little bit further up. A bag of goodies explains everything about his riveted expression! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


I did the same thing! If Callie hadn't been hoping all over the place I would have thought it was the same picture. Incredible, treats or no treats!
LB is adorable and I think he was sent to the perfect home. He will be a bro for Jett, an acceptable playmate and sibling for Zoe and a toy for Callie. A multi-tasking LB!
Great pictures and funny captions Crystal. Thanks.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg rofl... too cute loved eac ever pic , ur babies r too much , lb is way too cute,, i was cracking up w callie n her tantrums... n i also wondered about how still jett was , tooo funny


----------

